
Italy bans unvaccinated children from school - onetimemanytime
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47536981
======
ChrisGranger
BBC is using a clickbait headline here.

> Children up to the age of six years will be excluded from nursery and
> kindergarten without proof of vaccination under the new rules.

> Those aged between six and 16 cannot be banned from attending school, but
> their parents face fines if they do not complete the mandatory course of
> immunisations.

